# Bent rim options?



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

Bent my rim on a pothole the other day. Local tire place says he can "straighten" out the bend in the rim for about $100. Is this worth it, or should I just order a new rim?

Had to buy new snow tire also, only 1 week old. What a waste of money. Friggin Detroit roads!!!!


----------



## 330ci2B (Apr 2, 2002)

couple more pictures


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

330ci2B said:


> Bent my rim on a pothole the other day. Local tire place says he can "straighten" out the bend in the rim for about $100. Is this worth it, or should I just order a new rim?
> 
> Had to buy new snow tire also, only 1 week old. What a waste of money. Friggin Detroit roads!!!!


Ouchhhh !!!
You may want to try some of the other forums for help. People here truly in the european dreams.


----------



## tashi (Oct 11, 2003)

tashi said:


> Ouchhhh !!!
> You may want to try some of the other forums for help. People here truly in the european dreams.


I noticed that you got some responses on other forums... maybe that'l help.

Good luck !!! :thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I would try to locate a wheel repair center. These places can completely repair/refurbish a ruined wheel.

I recall a place called "Wheel Collision Center" that used to advertise in the back of Car & Driver. You can save some money over buying a new rim.

http://www.wheelcollision.com/


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I wonder what BMW European Delivery roadside assistance would do if you bent a rim while in Europe? Not that the roads there ever made me worry about that. I still can't believe how smooth the autobahns were. And now I have to put up with Bay Area roads and freeways. :bawling:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> I would try to locate a wheel repair center. These places can completely repair/refurbish a ruined wheel.
> 
> I recall a place called "Wheel Collision Center" that used to advertise in the back of Car & Driver. You can save some money over buying a new rim.
> 
> http://www.wheelcollision.com/


I used them before. They are good but it is a hassle to package and ship your wheel via UPS.

I recently used WheelsAmerica. They have shops in different location though the US. (www.wheelsamerica.com). They have a flat fee of $129 for repair which includes repainting the wheel and did a perfect match to OEM paint.

I believe that new rims will be in $300 plus range.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I've had straightening done on two wheels before. It works great, and one was much worse than yours, the other about the same. You will need both straightening and refinishing. They are usually proced separately for people whose wheels can be straightened from just the inside, and the mark doesn't matter much to them.

They clamp the wheel in a straightening jig and heat it up and then it gets banged back into place. (kinda freaked me out watching it). There are round clamp marks that are left behind that you'll want taken care of. Straightening costs about $100 per wheel, and refinishing about $150. I had the insurance company paying for mine, so I went this route.

If I had to do it over again, I'd probably go with buying somebody else's M68s from fanatics. They go for about 700 for a set usually. I'd rather have the set (and possibly run wider tires all around on the 8.5's, getting rid of the stagger) on hand, if I come in contact with the inevitable New England pothole brigade.

You might even luck out and fine somoebody who's only selling one or two of them... 

The cost of ~$250 to get a straight/refinished wheel compared to $700 for another set of wheels is a no brainer for me.

Good luck on your decision. If I were you, and you REALLY wanted to get it repaired, I'd contact your local CCA chapter and ask them who they would recommend. I'm sure they would help.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Spectre said:


> I wonder what BMW European Delivery roadside assistance would do if you bent a rim while in Europe? Not that the roads there ever made me worry about that. I still can't believe how smooth the autobahns were. And now I have to put up with Bay Area roads and freeways. :bawling:


Yeah, but the secondary roads, particularly in teh mountains of italy, had the potential to inflict some damage. and that assumes you can actually stay on the road, which given teh width isn't too easy!


----------

